# What do you think about Gorecki?



## Euronymous (Jan 20, 2019)

I am new to classical music and today i listened first time to SORROW 3rd symphony by Gorecki. What do you think about him. As i see a lot of people dislime him. I didn.t listen him so much for making an opinion so i want to see anothers opinion.
Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love his 3d symphony, so do others, but there are also plenty who can't stand it.

Totally different, but fascinating as well, is his harpsichord concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't hate the 3rd symphony. It may be overrated but it seems a fine work. But I do actively dislike the harpsichord concerto - for me it is simply a horrible work!


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I prefer his Totus Tuus. The 3rd Symphony is a bit too long and uneventful to sit all the way through.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to the world of classical music. Perhaps you could share your thoughts on what made you take an interest in it, and what you think you might enjoy about it. I'm sure this will prompt some suggestions of different composers and works you might like.

To your question, I like the Gorecki 3rd symphony 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs', and bought his 2nd symphony 'Copernican' on the strength of that. I have to say, I haven't enjoyed the 2nd as much. It was however paired with 'Beatus Vir', which I have enjoyed.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Symphony No. 3 bores me to tears -- but I'm just one person and there are no "right" answers. Go with what _you_ like and not with what other people think.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I consider his 3rd as a deeply moving symphony of remembrance whose words are indispensable with reference to Gorecki's Catholicism and the loss of life in Poland under the Nazis. It's a lament on the nature of love during a terrible period in history between a mother and son, including the Divine Mother... I hold it as a meaningful work written to bring spiritual closure that goes beyond the words. I prefer the Wit over the Zinman recording and I think it's worth hearing this somber and powerful symphony at least once in one's lifetime because once may be enough to experience its full emotional impact, not necessarily as entertainment but as a profound meditation on love, death, life... about souls being at eternal rest... peace. This symphony was a cultural phenomenon that captured the attention of the world and is still performed.






1. Lento - sostenuto tranquillo ma cantabile

My son, chosen and loved,
Let your mother share your wounds
And since, my dear son,
I have always kept you in my heart,
And loyally served you,
Speak to your mother,
make her happy ,
Though, my cherished hope,
you are now leaving me.

2. Lento e largo - tranquillissimo

No, Mother, do not weep,
Most chaste Queen of Heaven
Help me always.
Hail Mary.

3. Lento - cantabile semplicez

Where has he gone,
My dearest son?
Killed by the harsh enemy, perhaps,
In the rebellion.
You bad people,
In the name of the Holy God,
Tell me why you killed
My dear son.

Will I have his protection,
Even if I weep
My old eyes away,
Or if my bitter tears
Were to make another River Oder,
They would not bring back
My son to life.

He lies in the grave
I know not where
Though I ask people
Everywhere
Perhaps the poor boy
Lies in a rough trench
Instead of lying, as he might,
In a warm bed.

Sing for him,
Little song-birds of God,
For his mother
Cannot find him.
And God's little flowers,
May you bloom all around
So that my son
May sleep happily.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

MarkW said:


> The Symphony No. 3 bores me to tears --


That was my opinion after trying to get into it years ago. Maybe I'll hear it differently now? I'll have to try it again some time. I've never heard any of his other works.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

_*What do you think about Gorecki?*_

As of now, I know only one piece by him, a string quartet that I listened to some years ago. I disliked it so intensely at that moment that at the time I gave up trying his other compositions, including his famous third symphony. I may reconsider this position though, as I think that now I have more maturity as a listener and that I should probably try his compositions again soon.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

For me Gorecki means switch off or change channel, mind he's not the only one.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I love the third symphony. One of the first classical pieces I ever really felt a personal connection with. Not a big fan of anything else of his I've heard though.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

I also enjoy Gorecki's Symphony No. 3. Of the several recordings I've listened to, my favorite is by the Adelaide Symphony Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa, conductor, and Yvonne Kenny, soprano, ABC Classics, 2001.

Rocky


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Euronymous said:


> What do you think about Gorecki?


I never think about Gorecki.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have not been able to click with any of the music of his that I've heard, but obviously there is something about the 3rd Symphony a lot of people enjoy. So good for him. Writing a symphony that is that successful is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

like larkenfield i think the third symphony has a tremendous emotional impact and is music with content; i recommend the wit version with the fabulous soprano kilanowicz; excellent orchestral musicieces in the old style, Requiem for a small polka; great chamber music: string quartets 1-3, Lerchenmusik; beatus vir would be my favourite in the vocal music


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the symphonies, choral works and the chamber music with piano. The 3rd Symphony I don't want to over-listen to. I've heard about 3 recordings of string quartets and own two, but I still miss a better balance between the martial, the aggressive and the lyrical in that music. I've got a good deal of earlier orchestral pieces but haven't digged thoroughly into them yet.

The harpsichord concerto can sound different according to recordings and in the piano version.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

His symphony 3 has some great moments, but you have to be in the mood for it. If you're not the minute or so of pianissimo double basses that opens it will just tire you out (as it does me). 

Generally I'm not a fan of vocal performances being included in symphonies (or string quartets! or other usually non-vocal music). However it does work in this piece. I don't know why it wasn't called a (solo) cantata or similar, rather than a 'symphony'. 

I quite like his 'Three Pieces in Olden Style'. The way he writes for strings reminds me of Harald Genzmer and to a lesser extent Hindemith. Gorecki is a sort of minimalist though and it's not generally my cup of tea. There are times when it sounds like film music cues or library music. Hack Zimmer has made capital from the general sound-world of Gorecki, which is unfortunate.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dorsetmike said:


> For me Gorecki means switch off or change channel, mind he's not the only one.


But you'll like the choral works, unless you dislike all singing.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Symphony 3 became a best seller because Classic FM promoted the weirdly beautiful vocal part. Must confess the rest of it isn't up to much though.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

DavidA said:


> The Symphony 3 became a best seller because Classic FM promoted the weirdly beautiful vocal part. Must confess the rest of it isn't up to much though.


I have the sneaking feeling that its best seller status may also have been the result of the tie-in (to the Holocaust memorial) with people feeling a duty to join in. Much like _Nessun dorma_ flew off the shelves during the 1990 world cup.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> I have the sneaking feeling that its best seller status may also have been the result of the tie-in (to the Holocaust memorial) with people feeling a duty to join in. Much like _Nessun dorma_ flew off the shelves during the 1990 world cup.


I agree. Heard out of that highly-charged context, G's 3rd Symphony is nothing special. He hit a chord with the listening public, and deserves credit for that, but I find his music just doesn't 'do enough' to hold my attention. That probably says as much about my failings as Gorecki's.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I had never heard any Gorecki until I saw the 1993 movie "Fearless" starring Jeff Bridges - The 3rd symphony was the main musical event. I do love that work and came to enjoy many of his other compositions.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

'Anonymous' or 'bland' probably aren't the right words for the 2nd Symphony, at least ...


----------



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I love his 3d symphony, so do others, but there are also plenty who can't stand it.
> 
> Totally different, but fascinating as well, is his harpsichord concerto.


Funny, I'm just this now hearing it for the first time. Great music. It's a bit like Michael Nyman but darker. I didn't realize Górecki had these minimalistic influences. I only heard the Third before.

I completely understand why some classical enthusiasts can't stand this music. It's a completely different tradition than even avant gard "classical" music. But isn't there an ounce of Shostakovich craziness in a piece like the mentioned concerto? I love it when music goes crazy like this.

But I also like the Third, I kind of rediscovered it recently. Haven't listened to it in years. Reading the translation while listening made it even more haunting.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd have to revisit some if his music but the times I attempted to get into his famous 3rd weren't very successful. I found the work rather tedious.


----------

